# Inferno e Paradiso



## Leda (3 Luglio 2012)

L'inferno
lo conosciamo, 
è dappertutto 
e cammina su due gambe. 

 Ma il Paradiso? 
Può darsi che il Paradiso non sia 
null'altro 
che un sorriso 
atteso per lungo tempo, 
e labbra 
che bisbigliano il nostro nome. 

E poi quel breve vertiginoso momento 
quando ci è concesso di dimenticare 
velocemente 
quell'inferno.
*

Jaroslav Seifert


----------



## geko (3 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube;Wxf18lWpPGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wxf18lWpPGo[/video]



Un film sconcertante, ma pieno di poesia...



_"Avevamo scoperto il collante segreto che teneva insieme ogni cosa, in  uno spazio perfetto dove il rumore non veniva a disturbarci. Il nostro  mondo era completamente pieno._"



_"Ecco il segreto più profondo dove tutti si perdono. Ecco la radice  delle radici, il nocciolo dei noccioli, l'azzurro più azzurro di un  albero chiamato vita, che cresce alto più di quanto l'anima possa  sperare o la mente nascondere. È questo il meraviglioso senso che divide  le stelle. Io porto il tuo cuore. Lo porto nel mio cuore._"


----------



## Leda (3 Luglio 2012)

geko;bt4066 ha detto:
			
		

> _"Ecco il segreto più profondo dove tutti si perdono. Ecco la radice delle radici, il nocciolo dei noccioli, l'azzurro più azzurro di un albero chiamato vita, che cresce alto più di quanto l'anima possa sperare o la mente nascondere. È questo il meraviglioso senso che divide le stelle. Io porto il tuo cuore. Lo porto nel mio cuore._"


Ahhhh, tesoro! Paladino dei sentimenti in questa landa desolata...
Mi sento meno sola con un altro Don Quixote al mio fianco


----------

